
EncountMe - Track your daily encounters and communicate with them. - typester
http://encountme.com/en/
======
hopeless
This is interesting. I tried to do something similar for my PhD (though I
ultimately failed). I was particularly interested in making connections
between the people who inhabit the same places at the same times: those fellow
commuters who are always waiting for the same bus, the people you see each
lunchtime in the canteen, etc. i.e., data mining those temporal & spatial
relationships.

